# hacker angriff?



## treppe1985 (17. Oktober 2012)

hi leute, 
ich habe heute eine mail bekommen, von der 1&1 telecom GmbH mit folgendem Inhalt:

-------------------------------
-------------------------------
-------------------------------

Ihre Kundennummer: 1576816257307



Sehr geehrter Herr xxx



heute erhalten Sie Ihre Rechnung vom 17.10.2012 im PDF-Format.

Der Betrag wird in den nachsten Tagen von Ihrem Konto abgebucht.



Um das PDF-Dokument zu lesen und auszudrucken, benotigen Sie das Programm 'Acrobat Reader' von Adobe. Einfach kostenlos unter Adobe - Adobe Reader download - All versions herunterladen.



Sicherheitshinweis - Wie Sie sich vor gefalschten E-Mails schutzen:

===================================================================

Bitte beachten Sie, dass manche Betruger E-Mails als Rechnungen der 1&1

Telecom GmbH tarnen. Mit diesen gefalschten E-Mails kann schadliche Software auf

den Rechner des Empfangers gelangen. Wenn Sie sich nicht sicher sind, von wem

eine E-Mail stammt, dann offnen Sie bitte auf keinen Fall die Dateien, die an

diese E-Mail angehangt sind.



Um Sie so gut wie moglich vor gefalschten Rechnungen zu schutzen, reagieren wir

zeitnah auf jede neue Version einer solchen E-Mail und leiten alle weiteren

notwendigen Schritte ein. Sollten Sie Bedenken bei einer unserer Rechnungen per

E-Mail haben, dann kontaktieren Sie uns bitte. Wir kummern uns darum.





Am besten halten Sie auch immer den Update-Status Ihres Betriebssystems und

Ihrer Anti-Viren-Software auf dem neuesten Stand.





Mit freundlichen Gruessen



Ihre 1&1 Telecom GmbH



-------



1&1 Telecom GmbH

Elgendorfer Strasse 57

29873 Montabaur



Amtsgericht Montabaur HRB 26323



Die 1&1 Telecom GmbH ist eine 100%ige Tochtergesellschaft der 1&1 Internet AG

Geschaftsfuhrer: Robert Hoffmann, Markus Huhn, Martin Witt


------------------------------
------------------------------
------------------------------

mal ganz abgesehen davon, das 1&1 und telecom (man beachte das "c") mir in dieser hinsicht nicht bekannt sind.. 
ich hab auch nichts aufgemacht.. nur würde ich gerne mal eure meinung dazu hören wollen..

edit: warum das jetzt hier gelandet ist weis ich nicht, eig wollte ich das thema im "gott und die welt" forum setzen.. sry


----------



## Rabowke (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du kein Kunde von 1&1 bist, dann solltest du diese E-Mail getrost ignorieren & löschen. Allerdings sind einige Anbieter, die auf dem ersten Blick nichts mit 1&1 zutun haben, Tochterfirmen. GMX ist z.B. eine Tochtergesellschaft von 1&1. Hier kann es relativ schnell passieren, dass man ein Abo bzw. kostenpflichten Dienst abschließt.

Allerdings firmiert GMX als 1&1 Mail & Media GmbH ...


----------



## treppe1985 (17. Oktober 2012)

mal schauen ob und was da noch so kommt... 
jedenfalls fühle ich mich damit nicht wirklich angesprochen


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist alles "United Internet". United Internet – Wikipedia



> Zum 1. November 2011 hat sich die Struktur von 1&1 geändert. Bei allen DSL- und Mobilfunkprodukten tritt seit Anfang 2012 die 1&1 Telecom GmbH, eine Tochtergesellschaft der 1&1 Internet AG, als Vertragspartner auf. Beide Unternehmen präsentieren sich über einen gemeinsamen Auftritt.


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2012)

treppe1985 schrieb:


> mal ganz abgesehen davon, das 1&1 und telecom (man beachte das "c") mir in dieser hinsicht nicht bekannt sind..



Die Telecom wir aber mit "c" geschrieben  Eigenname wenn Du so willst.

1&1 Hilfe Center - Gründung der 1&1 Telecom GmbH


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ganz einfach: WENN Du Kunde bei denen bist, wird der Betrag halt abgebucht. Und dann ist es entweder ein Betrag, von dem Du dann merkst "ach soooo! DAS ist das gewesen! Alles klar!", oder es ist ein unberechtigter Betrag, dann gehst Du über die offzielle Internetseite zu der Firma und kontaktierst die, was das denn soll. Oder es wird in den nächsten Tagen gar nix abgebucht, somit hättest Du den Beweis, dass es eine Fake-Angstmach-Mail war, bei der Du ins Schwitzen geraten und die pdf öffnen solltest. 

Bei Lastschrift kannst Du das eh rückgängig machen - es ist nur so, dass Du dann ggf ein Mahnverfahren bekommst, wenn die Forderung DOCH berechtigt war, zB irgendein Abo. Hast Du vlt bei irgendeiner Seite in letzter Zeit mal zur Registrierung Daten eingeben müssen, zB angeblich kostenlose Downloads oder für Kochrezepte oder so was?


----------



## treppe1985 (17. Oktober 2012)

nein nix, um so mehr wundert mich das, vor allem das die meinen namen kannten wundert mich....
aber ich seh das auch so.. und sollte was abgebucht werden, war bzw ist das nicht rechtlich, da ich nie eine einwilligung eingereicht habe.. also wird es zurück gebucht..
stress mach ich mir da nicht.. hätte ja sein können das mal wieder so eine mailwelle die runde macht, gab es ja schon öfters 

edit: @ Vordack: die deutsche telekom schreibt sich tatsächlich mit "k"


----------



## Muckimann (18. Oktober 2012)

In diesem Fall hast du die E-Mail aber offenbar von der "1&1 Telecom GmbH" erhalten und die hat ungefähr nichts mit der Deutschen Telekom  zu tun, deswegen teleCom


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2012)

treppe1985 schrieb:


> nein nix, um so mehr wundert mich das, vor allem das die meinen namen kannten wundert mich....
> aber ich seh das auch so.. und sollte was abgebucht werden, war bzw ist das nicht rechtlich, da ich nie eine einwilligung eingereicht habe.. also wird es zurück gebucht..[...]


Was heißt bitte Einwilligung eingereicht? 

Bei meinem Beispiel GMX kann es sehr schnell passieren, dass man unbedarf einfach auf "OK" klickt & dadurch in eine Abofalle kommt. GMX bietet z.B. drei Monate "kostenlos" zum Testen den Pro-Tarif an. Gaaaaaaanz klein in der Fußnote steht dann, dass nach Ablauf der drei Monate und *ohne Kündigung deinerseits* dieser Probetarif in einen Volltarif umgewandelt wird und du dementsprechend ab dann die Kosten trägst. 

Bei Rückbuchungen wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig, denn wenn du wirklich, warum auch immer, ein Vertragsverhältnis eingegangen bist, könnte so eine Rückbuchung schlussendlich in einer Kontenpfändung enden ... ist selten, aber im Bereich des Möglichen. 

Edit:
Was mir noch einfällt, stimmt denn dein Name + Adresse zu 100%? 
Du hast ja den "Briefkopf" oben editiert, wurde der Brief bzw. E-Mail an deinen vollen Vor- und Zunamen und korrekte Adresse übermittelt? Wenn ja, dann kann man im Grunde schon von einer "richtigen" Zahlungsaufforderung ausgehen.

Wenn du 100% auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, installier dir eine virtuelle Maschine & öffne die PDF in dieser Umgebung, sollte das wirklich ein Virus sein, so kann dieser in der VM ( = Sandbox ) keinen Schaden anrichten.


----------



## treppe1985 (18. Oktober 2012)

eine adresse stand dort nicht, mein name war dort korrekt angegeben..

ich werd mal schauen 
ich bin aber auch nur auf meinen standardseiten unterwegs und da kann eig nichts in irgend einer form abgeschlossen worden sein..


----------



## treppe1985 (18. Oktober 2012)

so, vom 1&1 kundenservice bestätigt handelt es sich bei dieser email um einen phishingversuch, es sin wohl mehrere mails davon im umlauf

damit ist die sache dann nun geklärt


----------



## Rabowke (18. Oktober 2012)

... wobei dann immer noch die Frage ist, woher die deinen *genauen* Vor- und Nachnamen kannten. 

Die Phishing-Mails, die bei mir landen, sind immer nur allgemein gehalten, also z.B. "Sehr geehrter DHL Packstation Nutzer" etc.pp.

*Akte X Melodie pfeif*


----------



## treppe1985 (18. Oktober 2012)

liegt vllt daran, das mein name komplett in der emailadresse vorhanden ist..


----------



## ProSey (14. November 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Die Telecom wir aber mit "c" geschrieben  Eigenname wenn Du so willst.
> 
> 1&1 Hilfe Center - Gründung der 1&1 Telecom GmbH



Telecom mit "c" schaut mal wirklich strange aus... :/ Sollte eigentlich jedem auffallen


----------

